# Hertz dealers



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello fellas I have been on this site for a while off and on. You guy help me build my 05 Infiniti G35 sedan. I am about to start the build on my 2010 Chevy Camaro SS and would like to step up to some hertz mids and sub but my local Hertz dealer is a retart and is telling me to use kicker comps because they are better. I know what I want I told him but he is giving me a hard time. So can you guys direct me to a Hertz dealer. I am lookng for the Hertz HSK 165 and the HX 300D. I will be powering them with my audison 3.1k.

A few pics of the car


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

beautiful car :thumbsup:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides

http://www.elettromedia-usa.com/locator/results_list.php?statename=New+York&state=NY&statesearch=Go


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I see you are in New York. I'm not sure how far of a drive this would be for you or if they ship for that matter, but I have used these guys several times and they have been more then awesome to my every need.

Professional Mobile Electronics sales and installation in Lehighton PA


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides
> 
> UltimateLocator.com


I did that and the 3 local dealers are all Axx's they are trying to sell me stuff I don't want and don't have any on display. Also they are charging me alot for the HSK 165 probably double. Now I already have a set in my G35 so I know how much they cost



Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I see you are in New York. I'm not sure how far of a drive this would be for you or if they ship for that matter, but I have used these guys several times and they have been more then awesome to my every need.
> 
> Professional Mobile Electronics sales and installation in Lehighton PA


I don't mind the drive I'll look into it


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

when you say you "know how much they cost" are you saying that you already bought a pair from an authorized dealer at retail? or did you buy them via the net from an unauthorized dealer. and there is no dealer authorized to sell on the net fyi.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> when you say you "know how much they cost" are you saying that you already bought a pair from an authorized dealer at retail? or did you buy them via the net from an unauthorized dealer. and there is no dealer authorized to sell on the net fyi.


I bought a set from an authorized dealer in florida a few years ago. I went to a show and heard them love them and bought a set for about $600 the dealers up by me are charging $1100.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Hertz HSK 165 - Test Report Components - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics

are those the one's ur talkin about? going by the price you say they quoted you sounds more like they are talkin about the mlk165


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> Hertz HSK 165 - Test Report Components - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics
> 
> are those the one's ur talkin about? going by the price you say they quoted you sounds more like they are talkin about the mlk165


That was what I asked the guy is this the price of the high energy or the milli and he said high energy the milli is 1600. After seeing some of this guys installs and hearing his prices I ran


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats ridiculously high!!! the millis are only about 800-900 if that. 

the hsk xl's mind you are about 650. the regular hsk should be about 500 something. 


i hope you find yourself a decent dealer out there. but those are the prices i got from my local dealer. i was really into hertz as well but then it didnt quite fit my budget. 

the hsk xl's were my fav as far as quality and value. 

goodluck!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, I don't know if they'll ship to you out in NY, buy I just got mine here in KC from a great dealer.

Max Speed & Sound - Kansas City, MO, 64118 - Citysearch

I got the HSK XL's, which I suggest btw, for a steal. Under what you paid for the regular HSK's actually. I've done some business with them though, but you should be able to get a pretty good price. Might be worth the shipping then...


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

seddon said:


> Hello fellas I have been on this site for a while off and on. You guy help me build my 05 Infiniti G35 sedan. I am about to start the build on my 2010 Chevy Camaro SS and would like to step up to some hertz mids and sub but my local Hertz dealer is a retart and is telling me to use kicker comps because they are better. I know what I want I told him but he is giving me a hard time. So can you guys direct me to a Hertz dealer. I am lookng for the Hertz HSK 165 and the HX 300D. I will be powering them with my audison 3.1k.
> 
> A few pics of the car


Your car is sick!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Prices can change over the years. Just because somebody bought a house in 1960 for $10,000 doesn't mean you can find one for that price today.


----------



## awesometime (Jan 31, 2011)

Woofersetc.com the online car audio super store, the largest selection at the lowest prices!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

540 is MSRP for the HSK165, 780 is MSRP for the HSK165XL, i'm not sure how they got 1100. even the new MLK2TW 6.5" component set is 1300 MSRP.


----------



## JT34237 (Apr 29, 2010)

I paid 400 for my hertz hsks at my dealer here in Sarasota, Fl. Its not the xl series though, those are about 579.00 I think. He sells the Herts Mlk 165 set for 800. The more expensive ones im not to sure about since they just released the new models the prices may be different. The place is called Srq custom autosound. You could always call... he may even ship them to you. Ryan is the owner. Great guy to work with.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

JT34237 said:


> I paid 400 for my hertz hsks at my dealer here in Sarasota, Fl. Its not the xl series though, those are about 579.00 I think. He sells the Herts Mlk 165 set for 800. The more expensive ones im not to sure about since they just released the new models the prices may be different. The place is called Srq custom autosound. You could always call... he may even ship them to you. Ryan is the owner. Great guy to work with.


were those the posted prices?? and how long ago did you get them?


----------



## JT34237 (Apr 29, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> were those the posted prices?? and how long ago did you get them?


Those are the prices I was given. I dont know what you mean by posted. I got them 4 months ago. Upgrading to the mlk2 set soon. Cant wait to here them. Buying his display set for 600.


----------



## JT34237 (Apr 29, 2010)

The milles would match yoir car perfectly.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

those are some impressive deals. that's a HELL of a deal for a set of Mille Components


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

did woofersetc just get hertz products? i don't remember seeing them last time i was there which was probably a month or two ago and just noticed them 2-3 days ago. some of those prices aren't different from my local shop, like on the Energy line for example maybe even the dieci.


----------



## JT34237 (Apr 29, 2010)

hottcakes said:


> did woofersetc just get hertz products? i don't remember seeing them last time i was there which was probably a month or two ago and just noticed them 2-3 days ago. some of those prices aren't different from my local shop, like on the Energy line for example maybe even the dieci.


When i first started looking into hertz they didnt carry them but they did carry audison amps. The prices arent bad but still a bit more then what im quoted at my shop. This is also true for the sub im running. Image dynamics is sold at a diff shop in my area though. They sell the idq v3 subs for 200 and the idmax for 300... woofers etc is almost 100 dollars more then that.


----------



## JT34237 (Apr 29, 2010)

To the OP, srq custom autosound has a website with the phone number if yiu are interested. Tell him Jason sent ya. Maybe ill gets me a discount. :laugh:


----------



## final frontier (Jan 18, 2011)

Techronics.com has HSKs for ~$370. This link shows the more current model...but the page before this link/pic shows the pre-'08s. I'd call before ordering to be sure.

Hertz HSK165 2-Way 6 1/2" Component Speakers


----------



## Natron84' (Feb 1, 2011)

yo that camaro aint jiggy son. That some wack azz suburb stuff!! I gotz da new geo metro wit some 24 inch dubzzz you feel me. Get ur game up dawg, then come posted ur ride. FOOLLL!!!!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> did woofersetc just get hertz products? i don't remember seeing them last time i was there which was probably a month or two ago and just noticed them 2-3 days ago. some of those prices aren't different from my local shop, like on the Energy line for example maybe even the dieci.


woofersetc isn't a hertz/audison dealer. they probably bought someone's closeout products, or a shop that went under.


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the Hertz Mille's


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

rayheatfan said:


> I love the Hertz Mille's


are all of your posts here going to be about praising the hertz mille line?

a few hours ago you had 16 posts and 7 of them were very similar. now you've 41 and they all seem the same. you trying to get up to 50 to sell whatever you had before these awesome hertz mille line speakers?


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> are all of your posts here going to be about praising the hertz mille line?
> 
> a few hours ago you had 16 posts and 7 of them were very similar. now you've 41 and they all seem the same. you trying to get up to 50 to sell whatever you had before these awesome hertz mille line speakers?


I'm not trying to sell anything. I'm enjoying praising the Hertz Mille line to people who ask about it. I'm actually looking to BUY an Audison Bit One.1.

Not sure why you're making the rude comment towards me and assumption.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm wondering the same thing. You're basically spamming by digging up these old threads.


----------

